# what does it mean to be a foreman



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

flogging the apprentices.....

~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

poop breaks should not take more than 10 min


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The most important thing to remember is that you...as foreman, just may not be the smartest, or the most skilled person on the job.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Standing in the fire when stuff goes wrong on the jobs. Whether it be your fault or someone else's, its you who has to answer for it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Having the aire of authority and class like Jean Luc Picard saying _'Make it so"_

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Standing in the fire when stuff goes wrong on the jobs. Whether it be your fault or someone else's, its you who has to answer for it.


And when things go right giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

It doesnt mean lording your authority over the workers..it does mean bringing donuts and coffee...and teaching by example.......my first journeyman was a great teacher and now has his own shop....alot of the basic things he showed me have helped me be a better troubleshooter.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

every crew needs a good patsy.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


It means all your men will think you clean the underside of the boss mans desk.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> poop breaks should not take more than 10 min


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

You're now becoming a politician.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


No, that pretty much covers it.

You probably get to do paperwork and are responsible for additional things.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


You are responsible to make it happen.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

learn to delegate....~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

A foreman must:

walk fast and look worried

have a drawing in his hand, if he is late returning from lunch

must answer "what do you think" when asked a question

have a list of reasons in his pocket that his work is behind schedule


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

why is the foreman asking what is involved in being a Forman ??

I would think one would pretty much know what is involved prior to becoming one :whistling2:

Oh and I was once told by an excellent electrician and owner of his own shop with 35 trucks .......................

Walk fast and always carry a pencil


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Standing in the fire when stuff goes wrong on the jobs. Whether it be your fault or someone else's, its you who has to answer for it.


tell our pres. that


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> why is the foreman asking what is involved in being a Forman ??
> 
> I would think one would pretty much know what is involved prior to becoming one :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Good advice ! I always preferred to have something to write on as well . It helped to complete the illusion , that I knew what the hell I was talking about , lol !


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Carry a clipboard and act pissed off!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


Are you " the foreman " or " a foreman " ? On larger jobs a general foreman will oversee the whole project , but has many sub foreman under him . Obviously placing different foreman on different aspects of the job as needed . A good foreman is always looking ahead at the next move for guys who are close to completing a task . Aside from having a game plan on the next assignment , make sure you have the material to do the job . You may never have all the answers , but keeping the crew moving will gain you respect ! Don't ever dismiss a good journeyman's. suggestions either on a better way to do something . Sometimes , two heads are better than one . Most important is to know the plans more than the guys working for you . Know that this area has a hard ceiling so you need to pipe the data conduits to an acoustic ceiling . It's not hard , can be rewarding and pays a little more !


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Foreman in out company make sure the correct material is there and enough of it, make sure the job is done correctly, and finally push the work. Seems like everything can be summed up under PUSHING the work.


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> poop breaks should not take more than 10 min


as long as when you work on a job that is 8 flights up, you are given consideration for more time


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

IMO not wearing tools or humping pipe is a promotion in itself..


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


Not stopping too quickly from a fast walk.
That way, your future straw boss's head doesn't end up in your a$$.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

It means not being on FaceTime with your mom,your,kids,and your buddy from college in your pickup and leading by example.nothing sends me through the roof faster.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Foreskin. Hahahahahahah


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Consider it the drill sergeant position of the battalion.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

carambola said:


> i'm classified as a foreman, the work is getting done.
> 
> what else is there to it?


a few things come to mind on my short list:

planning out work in advance for every crew, 
having material/equip/access for the next several tasks for every crew
making sure rental equip is used and sent away expeditiously
planning out every crew's next step based on what they are best at
going to bat for good workers, getting rid of useless slugs
checking correct wiring - immediately correcting faulty work 
laying out,planning, scoping out several steps ahead of all crews
avoiding conflicts/issues in the planning stages (not the actual work stages)
planning for ramping labor up/down weeks ahead if possible
tracking the labor to try to beat the estimate
minimising all waste and losses (labor, material, equipment)
insuring work to code, and safety rules are followed
trying to get the other trades to work with you, not against you, while still getting respect (occasionally getting in someones face might be necessary)


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

QC everything


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Knowing who is good at doing what.


----------

